# New



## PureBlood (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone my real name is max trapnell and im 16 yrs old. my favourite hobby is collecting japanese manga and anime, i also love vampires and blood. i would also like to get along with everyone here so post away and ask any qeustions u need to know :devil:

thank you for lisening


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Max.


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Silvia


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, PureBlood!


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome, welcome. Always glad to see some more new people.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

do you play vampires on Myspace


----------



## PureBlood (Jan 30, 2009)

yes i do play vampires on myspace and thank u everyone for your welcomes it's truly wonderful


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Max. I'm crazy about vampires too.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - we're glad to have you!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, you found a great place.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Max!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Max!!


----------

